

Body Language - gruseom
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/essays/body-language.php?page=all

======
adavies42
nice article from a magazine i wasn't familiar with.

does anyone have any more recommendations for "in-depth general interest"
magazines? the classic is the new yorker, and the one i (re)discovered
recently (mostly through links from places like HN) is the atlantic monthly.

~~~
gruseom
Harpers comes to mind.

